# Rotten Beagle Teeth



## grizzlyblake (Nov 29, 2011)

One of my beagles has nasty brown teeth on one side, bright red gums, and looks like the teeth are possibly rotting out. I called a vet and they're talking $800+ for a cleaning and treatment. 

Anybody else have this problem? Is there any thing to do to fix it or will I have to drop the money at the vet?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2011)

Better watch those vets! They'll also charge you a $50 fee for giving the dog a physical before putting it to sleep!


----------



## grizzlyblake (Nov 29, 2011)

No kidding. The best price I've found is a little over $500.

I'm wondering if I can go find some of that dog toothpaste and try to brush them a bit. I love my dogs to death but I could get my teeth cleaned many times for what the vets want!


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 29, 2011)

If the gums are red and inflamed, sounds like he has some gum disease going on and may loose some teeth if something is not done.  Some dog foods advertise tooth cleaning ability.  I have been feeding that Ol' Blue to 2 of my dogs and it seems to help their teeth, but the 3rd dog can't digest it at all.  I think the dog toothpaste helps, it enzymatically breaks down tarter.  There is also some liquid treatment that you can put in their water, but I think you have to buy it from the vet.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Nov 29, 2011)

I bought some soup bones from the grocery store and am letting them all knaw on them right now, I hear it's good at breaking down the nasty stuff on the teeth. She's not favoring one side so it doesn't appear that they hurt her. I'll give this a week or two and if nothing improves I guess I'll have to get the expensive procedure done.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 1, 2011)

I give my dog these:

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=284f88a0-4e93-44ab-b30a-3dc937857821

Always gets good reports at the vet about his teeth.


----------



## redman2006 (Dec 16, 2011)

Bkeepr said:


> If the gums are red and inflamed, sounds like he has some gum disease going on and may loose some teeth if something is not done.  Some dog foods advertise tooth cleaning ability.  I have been feeding that Ol' Blue to 2 of my dogs and it seems to help their teeth, but the 3rd dog can't digest it at all.  I think the dog toothpaste helps, it enzymatically breaks down tarter.  There is also some liquid treatment that you can put in their water, but I think you have to buy it from the vet.



Once there is tartar and gingivitis, a cleaning is needed, but regular cleanings reduce the need for extractions.  With quotes that high, it sounds as though they expect a lot of extractions.

Remember, just like us, the bacteria that cause all of this infection and inflamation also circulate through the blood and can lead to heart disease and kidney problems among as well as the obvious decay, bone loss etc in the mouth.  

Good food, regualr at home dental care and occassional cleanings will help avoid issues in the future once you get it cleaned up.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Dec 16, 2011)

I forgot I had started this thread. *If* I'm going to pay the vet a bunch to clean these teeth it will be after Christmas. For now I've been giving them all a big rawhide chew each day and it's actually helped clean up the teeth a lot.


----------

